# How do you accept getting older?



## Eski

I'm 27 and only now started to notice wrickles in my forehead, and well im having a hard time accepting that im not young any more.

So how did you 30+ years olds deal with it?, did you even notice it?.


----------



## cavemanslaststand

There is no slowing down the clock. 27 just becomes 34 in a blur, and you don't have a choice but to accept it.

Save money and cut costs repeatedly. Buy useless life and dismemberment insurances then reduce or cancel them as you get older because the premiums get ridiculous.


----------



## Kon

I wish I was 65 and retired. I can't wait to get there. Surviving till then is the hard part: the pressure with school, work, career, obligations, expectations so far has been hell.



> So how did you 30+ years olds deal with it?, did you even notice it?.


With respect to getting older, everybody is getting older. How do you deal with it? How do you look at youself compared to when you were 18? When I look back I think how much of a retard I was in the past. I think I will be doing the same in the future about the present.


----------



## LynnNBoys

Are you talking more about the physical signs of aging or the mental/emotional toll? 

I actually had a harder time turning 27, than I did turning 30. I had a hard time thinking that I wasn't in my early 20s or even mid-20s anymore. Late 20s sounded old to me. But I got over it. 27 was actually the start of some very good years for me. Instead of dwelling on something I couldn't change, I realized all the good things about my life. I was happy to not be going to school anymore--be able to sit down and not worry about having 2 chapters to read and a 10-page paper to write and whatever else I had to do. That was nice. I was in a job I enjoyed. I was starting to get ahead and actually have some money to spend and some to save. I was with a man I love. I was ready to leave behind the days of partying every weekend, and start planning for my future. I got to the point when I was glad to be growing up. Also, by the time I turned 30, I was around more people who had already turned 30 so it was no big deal.

Physically, I've been getting gray hairs since I was 19, thanks to my dad's side of the family (my dad was mostly gray by 45). So that part I've been dealing with for a long time. I dye my hair because I met a co-worker of my husband who didn't dye her hair. He asked me how old I thought she was and I guessed 10 years older than she was. I'm not quite ready for that, but I don't want to be still coloring my hair when I'm 70+ either.

I try to live a healthy lifestyle as best I can. Take care of myself so I can continue to do the things I like as I get older. I got to the point that I accept that I can't get younger, I'm only getting older. So there's not much point to mope about not being a certain age anymore. I enjoy remembering things about my earlier years but I'm glad to not be that young again.


----------



## caseyblue

I haven't been in my 30s for very long but so far they have been much better than my 20s.


----------



## wrongnumber

I'm 27 too. I console myself by thinking I was always kinda ugly, so getting older doesn't make much difference.


----------



## Knowbody

how do u deal with the fact that no matter what you do you'll one day end up being a lifeless corpse, thats the bigger question imo


----------



## Slogger

I really started noticing it around age 40, and things have been going downhill since then. My body and mind are a bit slower, I need reading glasses, my skin is starting to crinkle, etc., etc. Not much grey hair yet, though.

Staying active, working out regularly, and eating right all these years has helped a lot. My endurance is down a bit and recovery times are slightly longer, but I'm as strong as I was in my 20s, stronger in some areas, and weigh a bit less. Like LynnNBoys alluded to, it's important to maintain your health if you want to keep doing youthful things. Even if your life isn't going so well right now, keep yourself up, and that'll be one less thing to regret when you get older.

Mentally, I'm looking back and seeing mistakes I've made and opportunities I've lost, and I get angry at myself sometimes. But there's still time to make some corrections.



Knowbody said:


> how do u deal with the fact that no matter what you do you'll one day end up being a lifeless corpse, thats the bigger question imo


How did you deal with it before you were a live body?


----------



## Paul

My vision degrades enough each year that I don't notice looking older.

Well, I don't mind aging yet since the negatives haven't really kicked in and I'm healthy as I've ever been.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

wrongnumber said:


> I'm 27 too. I console myself by thinking I was always kinda ugly, so getting older doesn't make much difference.


Pff :no


----------



## komorikun

wrongnumber said:


> I'm 27 too. I console myself by thinking I was always kinda ugly, so getting older doesn't make much difference.


Yeah, I feel this way too. I've never been beautiful so the physical part isn't that big of a deal. And, I've always had the grumpy, low energy personality of a 35 year old, so now it matches with my actual age. I'm fine with becoming a cougar and/or cat lady.

The only things that I feel anxious about are my career and getting married. I just want to get married before I'm 40. Dating after age 40 does not sound pleasant to say the least. I'm in college now (have 3 semesters to go), so I hope I don't have any expensive medical problems until I get my first real job. Not having health insurance just gets riskier and riskier with age.


----------



## Hoyden

komorikun said:


> I've always had the grumpy, low energy personality of a 35 year old.


I have never thought of 35 year olds as being grumpy and low, energy. Lol. But, it does describe me. I need to accept and embrace the grumpy, old woman in me. I even taught myself how to knit!

The physical/aesthetic parts of aging disappoint me, such as the wrinkles and sun damage on my face.

Around the age of 30 I realised I needed a career, rather than just drifting around the globe picking up jobs here and there. I went back to uni. I'm in that initial stage of the career ladder at the same age when many others are well-advanced, have families and own their homes.

I'm not over the hill. I start new things, like the knitting. I also started running after I turned 30 and plan to do a marathon before I'm 40.

Getting older doesn't mean life is over. And maybe if therapy works other aspects will pick up and improve.


----------



## Double Indemnity

I guess this is one area where being pleasantly plump helps. I don't have noticeable wrinkles on my face yet. Of course I don't smile much either. 

My 20s were spent trying to get a career. I never got it. Now I don't give a **** so that helps. I'm married, have a house, and money to do some things. I'm happy that my previous struggles are over.

I don't like being 35. 35 feels old, but what am I going to do?


----------



## zork2001

> I'm 27 and only now started to notice wrickles in my forehead, and well im having a hard time accepting that im not young any more.
> 
> So how did you 30+ years olds deal with it?, did you even notice it?.


Wrinkles at 27? Are you in the sun a lot? Sun will kill your skin. Hope you're not tanning.


----------



## falling down

zork2001 said:


> Wrinkles at 27? Are you in the sun a lot? Sun will kill your skin. Hope you're not tanning.


Frown lines? Those are in the forehead. Only ones I have noticed and I'm 32. Some peeps get laugh lines/crows feet young also.

Every year I have gotten older since 25 I felt crap about it especially since my hair started to thin. I missed out on the fun that your early mid 20's are supposed to be due to physical illness and depression. Now at my age I just don't care anymore. It is what it is and I can't stop it from happening. I have so many other problems to worry about, I can't worry about getting older right now. Besides, your chronological age doesn't dictate who you are, you decide who you are. Just because someone may turn 35 or 40 doesn't mean they still can't have fun like when they were 21 or act in a similar fashion. Call me old when I'm 50 or 60, I guess.


----------



## Fireflies

Just look up some of the famous people born in 1984 (Scarlett Johansson, Mandy Moore, Katy Perry) if you think you're old. Maybe that will help you see how young you really are.

I know a lot of famous people get some cosmetic help, but no matter what, they aren't ancient. I just looked up people 20 years older than you and Keanu Reeves and Sandra Bullock showed up (1964). Johnny Depp and Brad Pitt are even a year older than that (1963).

I don't understand why everyone is so worried about their ages when no one that posted here is old. What is considered the ideal age if 27 year olds feel old?

Is my 14 year old boy in his prime??


----------



## Ashley1990

My birthday is near...i m so afraid to get older by just 1 year..i feel like I havent grown yet as my age is supposed to be..still that laziness n lack of resposible attitude is making a joke..i just want to hold the days..i dnt want to be 22....


----------



## AllToAll

Fireflies said:


> *Just look up some of the famous people born in 1984 (Scarlett Johansson, Mandy Moore, Katy Perry) if you think you're old. Maybe that will help you see how young you really are.
> *
> I know a lot of famous people get some cosmetic help, but no matter what, they aren't ancient. I just looked up people 20 years older than you and Keanu Reeves and Sandra Bullock showed up (1964). Johnny Depp and Brad Pitt are even a year older than that (1963).
> 
> I don't understand why everyone is so worried about their ages when no one that posted here is old. What is considered the ideal age if 27 year olds feel old?
> 
> Is my 14 year old boy in his prime??


I do this, not because I think I'm old, but to compare, I guess, what people my age tend to look like. :roll

But you make an interesting point about how warped people are about what's young/old. I've always thought 30 to be young, but apparently it's not...?


----------



## JGreenwood

I've dealt with it by drinking a lot, and crying more at night.


----------



## Eski

"Is my 14 year old boy in his prime??"

4 more years and he will be lol. I know im not old at 27 but im not young any more either, im getting close to becoming a middle aged man and it sucks because i still feel like a 17 year old. It was a shock to the system when i looked in the mirror and realized my skin wasn't as young as it used to be.


----------



## falling down

AllToAll said:


> I do this, not because I think I'm old, but to compare, I guess, what people my age tend to look like. :roll
> 
> But you make an interesting point about how warped people are about what's young/old. *I've always thought 30 to be young, but apparently it's not...?*


It is.


----------



## Misanthropic79

Although not everything's peachy I actually like being 32 and being older in the head. If I had to go back to being an idiotic, hormone fueled teenager again I think I'd brain myself.


----------



## sandyshores81

*I'm not old - neither are you*

I'm 30 this year. 30 wasn't fun. But I recognize that I'm not old. Yeah, my 18 year old self would have laughed at my ancient-ness. On the other hand that girl was an idiot. Obviously I wish I was married by 30. Lots of women I went to high school with are on their 2nd or 3rd child and many years deep into marriage. I'm not.

But I've lived in Paris. I've lived in New York. I've lived in L.A., Toronto, D.C., and Miami. Currently I'm in Memphis (which is sort of a downer), but I'm only here for a TON of money!! Whoopee! And being 30 gets a gal a ton of money. I was a poor college student. I was even poorer at 25. But 30 is rolling in the dough.

I grew up in a trailer (for real, no joke) so for me getting older is good stuff. I am making something of myself. Yes - there are wrinkles. But I was never "hot" so it's not that big of a deal. Actually, I feel more attractive to men now than I ever did in my 20's. I get asked out every week now. In college it was every other month - but that might have been more because of the black lipstick I was wearing then...yuck! LOL\

I do want to be a mom though. 10 years left, realistically. So I do feel that clock ticking. And it does seem to be ticking faster every year. Always a bridesmaid and never a bride? Done that....a lot!


----------



## afraid2goinpublic

*Lol, what choice do we have, we cannot turn back the clock or stop time. So you accept it and move forward. But it actually doesnt bother me at all, I am enjoying my life as best I can, love being married, love my son. I take care of my dad-in-law , we built an in law apartment onto our house so he is right there, i drive him everywhere and am his nurse. I also built an apartment above my garage for my mother so she could live rent free and retire earlier.*
*So I have the whole famn damily here, lol  but I love it!!!*


----------



## scarpia

Don't spend so much time looking in mirrors. Then you can keep telling yourself that you don't look a day over 20.


----------



## moxosis

The best part of getting older is you learn spellcasting.


----------



## tardisblue

Honestly, you get used to it. A month before and a month after I turned 30, I was really depressed. I kept looking up celebrities and famous people to see how old they were and what they accomplished by 30. It was really sad. 

Amazingly, I got over it. Soon enough, I didn't give a damn about "being old". I think it's normal to evaluate yourself at that juncture. I'm sure I'll encounter this all over again when I hit 40. Haha.

It's definitely depressing, but realistic, to realize that every day that passes is one you won't get to relive. So, you'd best enjoy it all while you can.


----------



## falling down

tardisblue said:


> *Honestly, you get used to it. A month before and a month after I turned 30, I was really depressed. I kept looking up celebrities and famous people to see how old they were and what they accomplished by 30. It was really sad. *
> 
> Amazingly, I got over it. Soon enough, I didn't give a damn about "being old". I think it's normal to evaluate yourself at that juncture. I'm sure I'll encounter this all over again when I hit 40. Haha.
> 
> It's definitely depressing, but realistic, to realize that every day that passes is one you won't get to relive. So, you'd best enjoy it all while you can.


I do this all the time...makes me feel like crying sometimes.


----------



## twigz

Age is a state of mind, it means nothing to me. At 35 I still look the same and feel great so i aint worryin bout nuthin.


----------



## Crystalline

Be the youngest you can be physically. Exercise, eat well (people who eat less but maintain their nutrition requirements actually have better aging biomarkers and are at lower risk for age-related disease) and take care of your body. Keep your mind sharp, continue to broaden your horizons. Save, and travel when you can. Enjoy life, it's the only one you've got.

I don't mind being 32. I guess I'm lucky I still get carded. What bothers me most is that I've accomplished so little - my ED/BDD and being anxious around people resulted in my transferring to my fourth college a decade after I'd started, with being housebound in-between due to the abovementioned and depression. Yet now I think I can pass for normal, at least on the surface. I am working on getting even better.


----------



## pianist

sandyshores81 said:


> I'm 30 this year. 30 wasn't fun. But I recognize that I'm not old. Yeah, my 18 year old self would have laughed at my ancient-ness. On the other hand that girl was an idiot. Obviously I wish I was married by 30. Lots of women I went to high school with are on their 2nd or 3rd child and many years deep into marriage. I'm not.
> 
> But I've lived in Paris. I've lived in New York. I've lived in L.A., Toronto, D.C., and Miami. Currently I'm in Memphis (which is sort of a downer), but I'm only here for a TON of money!! Whoopee! And being 30 gets a gal a ton of money. I was a poor college student. I was even poorer at 25. But 30 is rolling in the dough.
> 
> I grew up in a trailer (for real, no joke) so for me getting older is good stuff. I am making something of myself. Yes - there are wrinkles. But I was never "hot" so it's not that big of a deal. Actually, I feel more attractive to men now than I ever did in my 20's. I get asked out every week now. In college it was every other month - but that might have been more because of the black lipstick I was wearing then...yuck! LOL\
> 
> I do want to be a mom though. 10 years left, realistically. So I do feel that clock ticking. And it does seem to be ticking faster every year. Always a bridesmaid and never a bride? Done that....a lot!


Good for you. live life.


----------



## AllToAll

sandyshores81 said:


> I'm 30 this year. 30 wasn't fun. But I recognize that I'm not old. Yeah, my 18 year old self would have laughed at my ancient-ness. On the other hand that girl was an idiot. Obviously I wish I was married by 30. Lots of women I went to high school with are on their 2nd or 3rd child and many years deep into marriage. I'm not.
> 
> But I've lived in Paris. I've lived in New York. I've lived in L.A., Toronto, D.C., and Miami. Currently I'm in Memphis (which is sort of a downer), but I'm only here for a TON of money!! Whoopee! And being 30 gets a gal a ton of money. I was a poor college student. I was even poorer at 25. But 30 is rolling in the dough.
> 
> I grew up in a trailer (for real, no joke) so for me getting older is good stuff. I am making something of myself. Yes - there are wrinkles. But I was never "hot" so it's not that big of a deal. Actually, I feel more attractive to men now than I ever did in my 20's. I get asked out every week now. In college it was every other month - but that might have been more because of the black lipstick I was wearing then...yuck! LOL\
> 
> I do want to be a mom though. 10 years left, realistically. So I do feel that clock ticking. And it does seem to be ticking faster every year. Always a bridesmaid and never a bride? Done that....a lot!


This post makes me sooo happy! In other forums I visit people tend to be very happy in their 30s-50s, but it tends to be the opposite here. Because we all have SA, I keep thinking I can't avoid growing unhappy with age, but your post makes me feel like it's possible for things to get better.


----------



## metamorphosis

Eski said:


> I'm 27 and only now started to notice wrickles in my forehead, and well im having a hard time accepting that im not young any more.
> 
> So how did you 30+ years olds deal with it?, did you even notice it?.


 You sell eveything and head to Vegas!!!


----------



## In4It789

I turn 32 next week. Getting older has been the most difficult thing for me to accept. I was once a young, good looking guy with a constant smile, and a fun life full of friends, lovers, & good sex. Now, with each passing year, the toll of smoking and tanning has destroyed my skin and my health. I'm losing my hair. I feel so ugly, I can't even leave my house. I quit my job, and I stay inside for months on end. Without my looks, I am nothing. I cannot and will not accept this process. I've done Botox since I was 28, and yet, I still keep getting older. I have no confidence. I don't feel well anymore. My bones and muscles ache. I'm tired. I don't sleep well. And, I realize that my prime was years ago, and each passing day I realize more and more, the things I will never again experience in life. I am quite certain that eventually, the reflection in the mirror will become impossible to face and I will put an end to it. For those of you still in your prime, please, please, don't smoke. Don't tan. Don't do drugs. You will be devastated beyond words when it catches up with you. I love you all more than words can say, and know that, you are not alone in how you feel. A quote from one of my favorite movies said it best, "the ultimate and cruelest joke in life, is getting a taste of youth and vitality, only to then watch yourself slowly rot." I can only hope that this is all meant for something, and eternal youth is on the other side, once we learn what we are supposed to learn. No matter how you feel about aging, know that you are loved, and you are beautiful.


----------



## zonebox

moxosis said:


> The best part of getting older is you learn spellcasting.


Hellz yeah!


----------



## harrison

In4It789 said:


> I turn 32 next week. *Getting older has been the most difficult thing for me to accept.* I was once a young, good looking guy with a constant smile, and a fun life full of friends, lovers, & good sex. Now, with each passing year, the toll of smoking and tanning has destroyed my skin and my health. I'm losing my hair. I feel so ugly, I can't even leave my house. I quit my job, and I stay inside for months on end. Without my looks, I am nothing. *I cannot and will not accept this process. * I've done Botox since I was 28, and yet, I still keep getting older. I have no confidence. I don't feel well anymore. My bones and muscles ache. I'm tired. I don't sleep well. And, I realize that my prime was years ago, and each passing day I realize more and more, the things I will never again experience in life. I am quite certain that eventually, the reflection in the mirror will become impossible to face and I will put an end to it. For those of you still in your prime, please, please, don't smoke. Don't tan. Don't do drugs. You will be devastated beyond words when it catches up with you. I love you all more than words can say, and know that, you are not alone in how you feel. A quote from one of my favorite movies said it best, "the ultimate and cruelest joke in life, is getting a taste of youth and vitality, only to then watch yourself slowly rot." I can only hope that this is all meant for something, and eternal youth is on the other side, once we learn what we are supposed to learn. * No matter how you feel about aging, know that you are loved, and you are beautiful*.


Hi there and welcome to SAS.

I'm really sorry to read your story (and your other one in the medication section - I know a little about the problems that benzos can cause too. )

But accepting aging is something you will have to do - none of us have any choice when it comes to that I'm afraid. I'm more than 20 years further down the track than you and believe me, everyone loses their looks. I find it funny now that I seem to have become invisible - whereas before when I walked around at least some people would notice me.  It doesn't really bother me much - in a strange sort of way it can be quite liberating.

There's much more to life than worrying about what you look like. Find some people that care about you regardless of how you look - people that genuinely care about you. I wish you all the very best anyway.


----------



## Pessoa

With regret and increasing panic. Were those the best years of my life? They were pretty awful and it's all downhill from there. I find comfort in what Buddha said. What did Buddha say? Something about elephants was it? Oh I don't know. Life is awful and it gets worse as you get older.


----------



## typicalanimal

Pessoa said:


> Life is awful and it gets worse as you get older.


That's not true. Most of the happiest people are middle aged or older. Younger people have all kinds of misperceptions, gotten such as by listening to people on sites like this.


----------



## Grog

Really easy as there is no choice .


----------



## jsgt

It's out of my control, so it's not hard to accept at all. Each day is spent with little care for the next because any moment could be my last, and I really don't want to limit myself in my choices because I'm trying to preserve myself for the future.


----------



## moonlite

I think you accept it because you know it happens to everyone. When literally every person on the entire planet has to go through aging unless they die young then it's much easier to accept. 

If for instance you were born with a muscle condition that meant you were confined to a wheel chair for life or you had a condition where you have to have an assistant each time you need to use the toilet then that would be much harder to accept.


----------



## Laraine520

Everyday when I wake up I tell me that do more significative thing as long as I was alive. Thus when I was old I could not be guilty for my life.:no


----------



## Pessoa

typicalanimal said:


> That's not true. Most of the happiest people are middle aged or older. Younger people have all kinds of misperceptions, gotten such as by listening to people on sites like this.


I'm always glad when someone disagrees with my pessimistic bull****.


----------



## Vegadad

The worst thing about being young is that you don't realize the impact of what you do when you are young.. I worry about all the stuff I did to my body when I was younger...it accumulates over time...that is the scariest thing about COPD, it is an accumulative disease, you keep going on and then one day when your body has reached it's ability to cope with things like smoking, suddenly you can't breath...it kinda creeps up on you...life


----------



## randomwhitebeard123

My main problem with getting older is the fact that I might have wasted my youth (specifically my Highschool life). I'm halfway through yr 11 right now and I've never had any romantic experiences, never had a lot of fun moments with my friends, and never really accomplished anything. I feel like my life is currently very boring and it will be like that in the future to. What do you guys think?


----------



## naes

Eski said:


> I'm 27 and only now started to notice wrickles in my forehead, and well im having a hard time accepting that im not young any more.
> 
> So how did you 30+ years olds deal with it?, did you even notice it?.


Disclaimer, I am not 30+. With that being said, the secret is to not give a ****. Seriously. How do you reach that mindset though? I'm not really sure if i can help with that part.


----------



## SplendidBob

randomwhitebeard123 said:


> My main problem with getting older is the fact that I might have wasted my youth (specifically my Highschool life). I'm halfway through yr 11 right now and I've never had any romantic experiences, never had a lot of fun moments with my friends, and never really accomplished anything. I feel like my life is currently very boring and it will be like that in the future to. What do you guys think?


You can't alter the past so it is pointless dwelling on it. You can alter the future though. In fact, dwelling on the past, and regretting things you haven't done is more likely to screw up the future for you (it actually prevents action)  - you need to decide what you want and then make a plan, and break it down to actionable steps on how to get there, then _do it_. Regret isn't going to help you. What is it you want from life? What are your goals?

I am the same btw, I only recently even figured out what I wanted and I am an old dude  - so don't worry about missing a few years, just worry about what you can do to get where you want to get. Worry about not acting now where you can _really_ make an impact in getting what you want. Leave it as long as I have and the mountain becomes so much bigger.



naes said:


> Disclaimer, I am not 30+. With that being said, the secret is to not give a ****. Seriously. How do you reach that mindset though? I'm not really sure if i can help with that part.


I think re age, you just accept that it is something you cannot change. You can (in fact) seriously mitigate the signs of ageing (if that is a concern), but getting older, nothing can be done, it has to be accepted.


----------



## randomwhitebeard123

splendidbob said:


> You can't alter the past so it is pointless dwelling on it. You can alter the future though. In fact, dwelling on the past, and regretting things you haven't done is more likely to screw up the future for you (it actually prevents action)  - you need to decide what you want and then make a plan, and break it down to actionable steps on how to get there, then _do it_. Regret isn't going to help you. What is it you want from life? What are your goals?
> 
> I am the same btw, I only recently even figured out what I wanted and I am an old dude  - so don't worry about missing a few years, just worry about what you can do to get where you want to get. Worry about not acting now where you can _really_ make an impact in getting what you want. Leave it as long as I have and the mountain becomes so much bigger.
> 
> I think re age, you just accept that it is something you cannot change. You can (in fact) seriously mitigate the signs of ageing (if that is a concern), but getting older, nothing can be done, it has to be accepted.


Thank you for replying this helped a lot

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hank Scorpio

typicalanimal said:


> That's not true. Most of the happiest people are middle aged or older. Younger people have all kinds of misperceptions, gotten such as by listening to people on sites like this.


Young people have the misperception that life will get better eventually. Older people have accepted that that's bull**** and learned to pretend to be okay with it. :grin2:


----------



## NoCombovers

By not engaging in comparison and judgement.


----------



## andy0128

I don't miss being young particularly. I accept aging because i grow out of doing things i cherished before or my body just doesn't allow me which can be frustrating but only for a short while.


----------



## littleghost

My perception of age changes as I get older. I used to think 50 was so old, but now that I'm 50 it doesn't feel that way. I don't really have wrinkles, but my skin feels less tight. My complexion is awful because I have rosacea so a few tiny lines I wouldn't really notice. I'm getting some arthritis in my hands and knees, which makes me feel a bit old. There are always people older to look at and make me feel not so old.


----------



## cubsfandave

Mentally I don't feel old and sometimes forget when I'm talking to a college aged kid that they probably perceive me as "old" , I'm 35. I think the biggest issue I've had with getting older is the loss of interest in stuff. Maybe it's because I've experienced so much, that everything just seems the same. Sports for example. Besides the Cubs winning the World Series, I think I've seen every possible outcome in sports. Thats how I feel in general. No wonder people have kids!


----------



## SparklingWater

Imo, life gets better as you get older (as long as you continue growing and doing things that are satisfying.) Every year I age life has gotten better so I quite look forward to it!


----------



## BrokeTech

Hank Scorpio said:


> Young people have the misperception that life will get better eventually. Older people have accepted that that's bull**** and learned to pretend to be okay with it. :grin2:


I agree it's a misperception, lol. But that's on a personal level; I think it just depends. I firmly believe that just going to school and then lying around the rest of the day is way easier than being an adult. And that's even despite the fact that a lot of what happened to me in K-9th grade played a part in my having SA. The stuff that happens now as an adult triggers it left and right, _plus_ I feel like even as an adult I'm still dealing with K-9th grade type of garbage socially, lol.

I don't have a problem with getting older, though; I just feel like it's way easier to be younger and that young people take it for granted and overestimate how hard they have it. I obviously did the same thing when I was younger, as most young people do.


----------



## komorikun

Yeah, work is so much worse than school. I wish I could stay in school forever. Work is torture. Ugh.


----------



## Crisigv

Brings me closer to dying.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Getting older is not something you can really refuse to accept, is it? You either accept it or you don't but you're going to get older anyway. 

At any rate, I didn't pay much attention to it until I started having health problems popping up. They say you're only as old as you feel and I take that to mean that as long as you don't feel like you've been hit by a train you're still in pretty good shape. Looks truly aren't everything.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

How I (sort-of) accept it is as follows:

Every living organism must cease to exist, as the natural cycle of life dictates. Even us humans have to die eventually.

I still have huge fears of growing old alone, though.


----------



## NeverSayDie

For those who are still in their twenties, you will feel silly in ten years when you realize how young even 29 is. I'm 37, and the closer I get to 40, I'm feeling a little antsy. Not because I'll be 40, but because I haven't done all the things I thought I'd have done by now. 

My advice for anyone worried about getting older is to quit wasting time. Take the steps to become the person you want to be when you're older, and then you won't mind being older. At least you won't mind as much.


----------



## Farideh

I've definitely started noticing some white hairs and my skin producing less oil. I guess just try to take care of yourself as much as you can. I exercise three times a week. That helps me cope with getting older.


----------



## PasstheCarbs

The thing I hate most about aging is how much more effort it takes to stay decently healthy. I could binge eat daily as a teen and frequently did and never gained a single lb. 3 pizzas for lunch? An entire box of heavenly donuts for dinner? No problem! Now, its like I have to run 30 miles to counter act a single cracker and I hate working out. I'm convinced it is self mutilation that I am forced to partake in daily because if I stop even for just a week, boom I'm 20lbs heavier and months of horrible time working out down the drain, all progress poof! Gone. Its time I wish I could be spending doing something that isn't torture.

And all the health problems that crop up as you get older. It makes you realize how stupid the human body is. Wisdom teeth. Gall bladder. Appendix. Deficiencies. Just add more and more to the list of things to do everyday to keep from dying until everyday you do nothing but work work work and wonder why you don't have at least 1 hour of free time to do what you want.

/sigh


----------

